# Dogma Chronograph



## raberto1 (Sep 4, 2013)

i have had this watch sitting in a drawer for close on 20 years the glass is cracked and 0ne of the small hands is off but you can still see it inside on the face the watch will still run but the second hand gets stuck when it gets to the minute hand i no nothing about watches but have worked out it has a valjoux 7733 movement i have only been able to find one simillar photo of one but it has a different colour face would this watch be worth repairing or would it be more than it is worth thanks in advance


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That is seriously cool.

I can't assist with value, but it is close in style and build to the Breitling Top Time of the same era.

Â£200 would get this back to MINT condition (probably less - Â£200 is worst case scenario). After that, it certainly won't be worth less than what you've put into it, but that's as good as I can say.

Great watch. If you don't fancy sinking that sort of money into it you won't struggle to find someone who will. Fellows auction is probably the spot for this.


----------



## raberto1 (Sep 4, 2013)

i have been looking all over the net and getting nowhere i just presumed i was looking in the wrong places so is thi watch unusual


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree with Kev, probably worth 200-250 when fixed up , chronos can be expensive to service, the crystal isn't a problem.... Worth around Â£100 as it is I expect....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

raberto1 said:


> i have been looking all over the net and getting nowhere i just presumed i was looking in the wrong places so is thi watch unusual


Not really, it's a fairly typical manual wind Chrono from the 1960s , Dogma was probably a small time assembler from generic parts, there were hundreds of them that disappeared in the quartz revolution.... Still a nice watch when restored though...


----------



## raberto1 (Sep 4, 2013)

as far as i have read dogma supplied german forces during ww2 and i have saw a couple earlier dogmas with landeron movements on ebay for some hefty prices


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Raberto and welcome to the forum by the way :welcome:

The early WW2 Dogma watches would be worth money due to their military heritage and what these watches have travelled through...........

All good accurate advice from the chaps above, it certainly needs a good clean & polish and i guess there would be a few on here, me included who would not mind purchasing it and spending the time and effort getting it looking good again, that's half the fun! :lol:

Also just to add when taking the back off any watch make sure you thoroughly clean the back of the watch with a dry toothbrush or nailbrush so no dirt falls inside the movement.........as once inside it's going to cause problems..............


----------



## raberto1 (Sep 4, 2013)

thanks for the advice the only site i have found any real reference to it is on a site called sometimeagofinland but it has a different coloured dial and the back of that watch is different looking about for dogmas in general i found out that they were made by Arthur Dorsaz & co La Chaud de Fonds CH. Company founded 1860 and still was in existence in 1966 but cant find any later references to the company also the movement is a valjoux 7733 which i think was made from 1969-1978 but there was a change made to it in 1971 something about ajustment of hammer this one seems to be the first version before the change was made i have learned more about watches than i ever knew in the 2 weeks since getting the back off of the watch thanks again


----------



## raberto1 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## raberto1 (Sep 4, 2013)

some clearer pictures . thanks for looking .any information welcomed as the last information i can find has reference to a court case in 1966 possibly about the name dogma but after that very little i have found only one other dogma chronograph with a 7733 but it has a light dial rather than the black one and this states its from 1970 thanks again


----------



## raberto1 (Sep 4, 2013)

just a clip of my dogma


----------



## raberto1 (Sep 4, 2013)

i had a change of mind about ebay and had a go at fixing it myself .

i re-fitted the small seconds hand and stopped the hands obstructing each other (adjusted with a needle) .

i managed to get the chrono working also and it is resetting to zero on both dials .

i also replaced the crystal .

i am glad i gave this a go as i did not no if i had a steady enough hand to finish what i started .

but thankfully i tried and did not have any problems


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats very nice, and good work saving a nice looking watch :thumbup:


----------

